

Reeder for iPad's UI completely ripped off - zachwaugh
http://reederapp.com/ripoff/

======
wriq
The link is giving me a 403 right now but you can find screenshots over at
[http://thenextweb.com/apple/2010/12/22/when-is-design-
inspir...](http://thenextweb.com/apple/2010/12/22/when-is-design-inspiration-
just-outright-theft/) .

